# Disociación de la molécula del agua, con melanina:



## dearlana (Ago 3, 2015)

¿Qué opinan sobre esto?:


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2015)

...pero...vistes el proceso para crear la melanina? no todo es tan facil


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2015)

¿Es para la máquina de la estupidez perpetua?
Perdón, quise decir del movimiento perpetuo


----------



## dearlana (Ago 9, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿Qué opinan sobre esto?:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyr92F1y6BY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCqUNjH1fmU



Una cosa es que la melanina disocie la molécula del agua y otra cosa es que lo haga indefinidamente y generando energía. Rompiendo la molécula del agua y volviendo a sintetizarla. Sin aporte de luz ni de ninguna energía externa que regenere la molécula de melanina.

Este hombre me recuerda a un escritor muy famoso de por aquí. Autor de no sé cuantos libros caros de portadas muy rimbombantes. Muy versado en Letras pero con muy poca base en Ciencias: 

Pretendía patentar la generación de energía por diferencia de Energía Potencial...

*:¡ Basándose en el "desnivel" del agua existente entre paralelos !.* (Viendo el Mapa Mundi: Según él: Los paralelos que están por arriba tienen un nivel de agua más alto que los paralelos que están por debajo...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2015)

¡¡Pues que lo patente!!. Pero ya mismo.
Eso es un claro beneficio para la comunidad:
La oficina de pa tontos, uh! Perdón, patentes, cobra tasas e impuestos, y con las tasas e impuestos se hacen carreteras, puentes, hospitales... osea que patentar sandeces es claramente beneficioso para la comunidad.


----------



## chclau (Ago 10, 2015)

Este Solis en cuestion no es ningun tonto, con el cuento de la melanina viene roba... recaudando dinero de "inversores" desde hace tiempo.

Lo de los paralelos esta buenisimo, se podria poner la planta en Ushuaia, la ciudad mas austral del mundo, y se podria generar energia gratis para todo el Universo habitado. Y de paso, encontrar la cura del cancer, la fuente de la eterna juventud y la manera de vivir sin trabajar, que a megalomano no me van a ganar facil.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2015)

Eso me recuerda un 'iluminao' de mi ciudad que vende unos sistemas de iluminación por fibra óptica, buenísimos, maravillosos.
 Lo que no comprendo es por qué en su tienda tiene tubos fluorescentes normales y no la santa y milagrosa fibra óptica... Será pera demostrar lo mal que van los tubos y lo que mejoraría con la fibra.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2015)

¿Por qué habría de *usar *algo que puedo *vender* a mil dólares, si puedo *venderlo*, y *usar* algo que vale diez?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2015)

¿Porque ni he vendido ni venderé ninguno y tiene un rendimiento peor que malo y es absurdo hasta decir basta?
Según el lumbreras era más eficiente un halógeno que un fluorescente, la luz se multiplicaba, el "interruptor" taponaba la luz en lugar de dejar de generala y un largo etcétera.
Como todos los "listos" del mundo vendía mucho en China (o donde sea del otro lado del mundo); así nadie lo puede comprobar, y es la "victimita" incomprendida por sus "incultos" paisanos.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 11, 2015)

*¿Tengo que avisar cuando ironice?*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2015)

Igual si, quien sabe [emoji38]


----------



## dearlana (Ago 11, 2015)

¡Cuanta gente sin escrúpulos se habrá enriquecido abusando de la buena fe de las personas!.
----------------------------
Relacionado con lo que han puesto: Recuerdo haber visto hace años un sistema de iluminación que se basaba en unos tubos de Pvc recubiertos internamente con platina.

Captaban la luz en la azotea y la transmitían a través de los edificios hasta parar en una especie de plafón que iluminaba sótanos y habitaciones oscuras. No era con fibras ópticas. Eran con tubos de casi un palmo de ancho.

También he visto una especie de chimeneas cuadradas. De unos 40 centímetros de lado. Pintadas interiormente de blanco y que: Partiendo del techo de las habitaciones, van a parar a las azoteas. Allí están cubiertas por unas grandes tapas translúcidas blancas.

Esas habitaciones parecen "tener la luz encendida" todo el día, porque lo que se ve en ellas es un gran plafón cuadrado blanco fuertemente iluminado. Hace poco estuve en una de esas casas y se dio la anécdota de pedirle a la dueña que "apagara la luz de la habitación, porque  se le había quedado encendida".

En casas de techos de plancha hacen unos agujeros por los que hacen pasar botellas de plástico, transparentes; llenas de agua. Terminando de sellarlas con las planchas, mediante pegamento; para que cuando llueva no se cuele el agua.

Esas botellas de agua transmiten la luz exterior hacia el interior de las casas. En esos techos, las medias botellas de la parte inferior parecen lámparas muy brillantes encendidas.

Son ideas baratas que ahorran mucha energía.

-----------------------------------------

Volviendo al tema de la "energías gratuitas infinitas" lo más probable es que los "creadores" de semejantes ideas, lo que pretendan es conseguir un gran número de visualizaciones con fines económicos; o simplemente: 

Divertirse a costa de la curiosidad de la gente que desconozca los Principios de la Termodinámica.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2015)

Mmmm si, y el aislamiento térmico al peo. Por desgracia nada es gratis.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 11, 2015)

La casa que vi hace poco con ese sistema era tipo chalet, de dos plantas. La biblioteca; aparte de las habitaciones,  resultaba muy curiosa por ese detalle de parecer estar perfectamente iluminada.

Son trabajos con sus proyectos, sus arquitectos y aparejadores. Al principio saldrá caro. Pero a la larga se ve que rinden muy bien economicamente lo invertido. 

La luz con ese sistema es de la mejor calidad para leer.

Ahora que parece estarse tomando conciencia un poco de cuidar El Medio Ambiente, esas ideas parecen valer la pena. Siempre y cuando puedan permitírselas.

----------------------

En Youtube deberían de hacer como en los foros. Al que se salga del tiesto: "Baneamiento y borramiento de los posts con todas las visitas que hayan cosechado" para frenarlos un poco.

 Por lo menos tendrán que cambiar de identidad. La aportación de las denuncias de los usuarios también debería de ser tenida en cuenta.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2015)

Si, hace como diez años lo vi en casa de un conocido y efectivamente la luz era de muy buena 'calidad' es cierto.
Era un tubo como de 40cm∅ con una cúpula en la terraza. Pero la instalación no es sencilla; según como esté hecho el forjado puede ser complejo.


----------

